# Cute little wierdo



## beeyull (Nov 13, 2015)

Hello! This is my first time posting. I used to have a budgie when I was a little kid but I dont remember doing any kind of training. (I think my mother did it all) I just remember having an awesome birdy buddy who did everything with me.

I've recently gotten a cute little bird (now named Morty) from a Petco near me. It's been about a month and things seem to be going alright. I started by just putting my hand in the cage and talking to him. Eventually I moved to putting some millet in my hand but he ignored it. I switched to a handful of seeds and he finally started eating from my hand. Now I do this every morning and he's starting to get used to (warily) eating from my hand. 

So I thought the next step would be trying to get him to step onto my finger. I had already rubbed his belly a few times while he was eating and he didnt seem to mind. But once my hand started coming into the cage without food and coming right at him.. he freaked. He ran away to the very top perch (which, incidentally, caused him to discover his cuddle bone. so..there's that. lol)

Here's my plan at the moment. I'm going to continue to hand feed him every morning.. but try to slowly work some millet in there so he gets used to it. Then a couple times throughout the day I'll just hold some millet in the cage and hope he comes for it and ends up on my hand.

How does this sound? Am I doing anything right? lol. I know he can tolerate me cause he'll eat from my hand but I'd like to have a fun birdy buddy again to ride around on my shoulder. Is there anything I can do to help him trust my hand without food in it?

Sorry for the long post.. I felt kinda isolated with nobody to talk to about him. So it's nice to find a place where people share the same love for birds as me!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi and welcome to TB! I would like to see photos of Morty!


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Hi beeyull
Welcome to the forum :welcome:
Things seem to be progressing nicely with Morty with regard to the training, I wouldn't worry too much that Morty isn't showing interest in millet, millet is used in training simply because most birds will do practically anything for it, but millet is actually quite fattening so if you can train him with seed then great, at the moment Morty is happy to eat seed from your hand so I would gradually hold the seed further and further away from him so that he has to hop onto your hand to get to the seed, he has to learn that if he wants a treat then he has to do something _you_ like for him to get it, otherwise with all due respect it would be Morty training you, when he finally hops onto your hand then you can gradually progress to bringing him out of his cage (his safe environment) training is all about patience and taking very small steps, that way he will learn to trust and love you.
We'd love to see some photo's when you have chance, I'm looking forward to seeing your around the forum.
Pete


----------



## beeyull (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you! My avatar is Morty. Cute little guy. I'll take some more later and post them. 

Thanks Impeckable. For some reason I felt like I needed to use millet for training. I didnt even think to just use seeds. lol. Thanks for the great advice!


----------



## EvanShankar (Nov 11, 2015)

Yea, Impeckable's got you covered. And about feeling isolated about it, and finding this forum- Yea! So many people talking about budgies. It does feel great to be able to log on and write everything bird. If you have a problem, I can guarantee a quick and helpful response from people, as you probably noticed from Impeckable! Glad to see I new member, I joined a couple days ago.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

EvanShankar said:


> Yea, Impeckable's got you covered. And about feeling isolated about it, and finding this forum- Yea! So many people talking about budgies. It does feel great to be able to log on and write everything bird. If you have a problem, I can guarantee a quick and helpful response from people, as you probably noticed from Impeckable! Glad to see I new member, I joined a couple days ago.


One of the many great things about this forum is that there is always someone on hand to give advice or just for a chat, we have members from all over the world, with the different time zones this forum is pretty much always busy, I like to stay on the forum until late at night because that is when the night shift comes on (thats what I call them) that way I get to "meet" more new members and also learn from the more established members.


----------



## EvanShankar (Nov 11, 2015)

Impeckable said:


> One of the many great things about this forum is that there is always someone on hand to give advice or just for a chat, we have members from all over the world, with the different time zones this forum is pretty much always busy, I like to stay on the forum until late at night because that is when the night shift comes on (thats what I call them) that way I get to "meet" more new members and also learn from the more established members.


Yes, I see you are in the UK and if I'm right it's almost 6 P.M there. Here in eastern US its almost 1 P.M!And, good idea, I'll have to try that


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Hi and welcome. I guess I won't repeat what everyone else already has, but they are right. This is a great place. I can relate to feeling a little alone in my bird obsession, but not here. This truly is the warmest, friendliest place I have found to talk about Budgies, and of course other birdies as well. 
You are doing a great job and we'll do our best to support you and your new little buddy, Morty.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

EvanShankar said:


> Yes, I see you are in the UK and if I'm right it's almost 6 P.M there. Here in eastern US its almost 1 P.M!And, good idea, I'll have to try that


You are correct it is 5.50 pm here in the UK, I always struggle working out the different time zones, I'll have to download something to help me out


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hi, Beeyull! And welcome to the forums! I know you'll fit right in here with the rest of us birdie nuts!!! My hubby sometimes calls me the crazy bird lady, and I love it!!!

To kind of piggy back off of what Pete (Impeckable) said regarding the millet, yes it can be fattening, but you can give it to Morty in training. Also, try and see if you can find Golden Millet. No, lol, not golden for the color, but the variety. It has good levels of vitamin A in it, and is a good natural source. We have it on hand now, because I get it back home, and have to tote it back with me. I can't find it here locally.

Anyway, Welcome!!!!!*


----------



## beeyull (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcomes! Jean, I'll keep my eye out for golden millet. I'd like to find a treat that Morty really loves.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Welcome to TB 
We'd love to see pictures of your cute little weirdo 
He sounds like an adorable little guy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about Morty budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies to you and Morty, Glad you found us...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to you and Morty!

He's a very pretty boy and it seems you're doing a great job with him so far 

Keep us posted and we definitely hope to see more of his cute little face around here! 

It's great to have you with us--feel free to ask any questions you may have as we're happy to help :thumbsup: 

Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------



## Natsplat (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi there. We share the same budgie background, you are in the right place for advice and opinions. I have used this site so much in the last 4 weeks. Morty is a defo a cutie


----------

